# E39 windshield wiper woes - help!



## 540 (Oct 12, 2003)

O.K. so like an idiot I over-torqued the driver side threaded shaft the wiper arm connects to and snapped it off. (yes I KNOW it says 40 Nm, and YES I was using a torque wrench- don't ask!) 

How do I fix this? Do I need a complete new wiper console unit assembly? Or is there some other solution?


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

I think the dealer can best answer this for you. If you don't like their price, once you get the correct part numbers, try ordering from Pacific BMW as they have good prices although I'm not sure about that after it get to Canada.

Chris


----------

